# The sub 20 cubes (2x2, pyra, skewb)...and a bit of Clock



## TJ Kelly (Jan 5, 2018)

Thank you for competing in my competition, before you put your times for each cube, please write down what kind of cube it is. You do not need to compete in all the events. Later, i will make a spreadsheet for the leader bored. Thanks again!! 

2x2

1. R U2 R' F U R F2 U R2 U'
2. F' U2 F R' U2 R' F2 U2 R'
3. F U' R U' R F' R' U F'
4. U2 R U R F R F R' U'
5. F' R F' R' U R2 F2 U' R' U2

Pyra

1. U L R L' B' L' B' U l' r' u
2. R B' R L' R' B' R L' l r' b
3. U R U B' U L U' R' B l r' u'
4. U L' R' U' B' U' R U' l r b'
5. U R' U B R' B R' B l r b' u

Skewb

1. U B' R L' B L' R L
2. R' U B' R B' L' R L' R'
3. B R B' L' B U B' U
4. L' B' R' U L' B U' B
5. B U' L' R' B' U' B L U

And there will be one scramble for Clock
UU u4 dU u4 dd u2 Ud u' dU u2' Ud u6 UU u' UU u6 UU u4' dd dU dd d2 dU d4 UU d' Ud d2 UU UU Ud dU uu dd d5 Ud

please put you answer in like this:

2x2: (4.56), 4.67, 6.54, 5.55, (8.34)

pyra: 6.56, 4.67, (4.54), 5.55, (8.34)

skewb: 4.56, (4.07), 6.54, (8.55), 8.34

clock: 4.56

Thanks again and good luck!!


----------



## TJ Kelly (Jan 5, 2018)

2x2: 9.37, 10.15, (5.99), (13.88), 10.17

Pyra: 17.91, 11.07, 13.09, (10.80), (18.39)


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Why are you not using wca scrambles for clock?


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 5, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Why are you not using wca scrambles for clock?


Sorry. Tj is my friend. He really is behind on cubing. When I was talking to him while he was marking this, I told him to use it but he didn’t listen to me. I’ll make sure he doesn’t make anymore mistakes.


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 5, 2018)

wait sub-20 cubes wtf


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 5, 2018)

Since this is sub 20 cubes could we add 3x3, 4x4, oh, 3bld, sq-1, and maybe feet?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

3x3????????? Squan??????


----------



## genericcuber666 (Jan 5, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> 3x3????????? Squan??????


yes 3x3 and sq1 ar both events where people are easily able to achieve consistent sub 20 solves.. why arent you surprised about 4x4 and bld though?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 5, 2018)

genericcuber666 said:


> yes 3x3 and sq1 ar both events where people are easily able to achieve consistent sub 20 solves.. why arent you surprised about 4x4 and bld though?


Because it is a lot harder to get sub-20.


----------



## TJ Kelly (Jan 5, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Why are you not using wca scrambles for clock?



because my cstimer was not working so i could not get any wca scrambles


----------



## TJ Kelly (Jan 5, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> Sorry. Tj is my friend. He really is behind on cubing. When I was talking to him while he was marking this, I told him to use it but he didn’t listen to me. I’ll make sure he doesn’t make anymore mistakes.



cstimer didn't work!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ Kelly (Jan 5, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Since this is sub 20 cubes could we add 3x3, 4x4, oh, 3bld, sq-1, and maybe feet?





Competition Cuber said:


> 3x3????????? Squan??????





genericcuber666 said:


> yes 3x3 and sq1 ar both events where people are easily able to achieve consistent sub 20 solves.. why arent you surprised about 4x4 and bld though?



this is my first comp so and i did not have much time to type out all the scrambes, but i will make a new one with everything you guys what in it. Also, most people cannot do 4x4 and bld in sub 20 genericcuber666


----------

